# I am new here.. Help



## Cpethtel1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello, I posted my intro. Here but cant figure out how to reply to my replies I got. Can someone please tell me how this works?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm wondering the same thing.....my reply didnt show up .....?????

EDIT....oh wait..I just noticed this is a different thread...

try again in a few min on your other thread.


----------

